# Update on the Walleye snagging incident at 6th street Sunday



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I just got off the phone with CO Ivan Perez. He called to inform me that because of my report and the call made by the other angler with us on Sunday, they were able to locate the perpetrator, find the carcass in his trash, and determine that it was indeed snagged. A ticket was issued!!!

So to all those who say phone calls get you no where... here's a perfect case to the contrary!!! Make those calls guys. Get plate numbers if you can (that's how they found this guy).


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice work!!! Thanks for the report, if everyone would call in what they see I am guessing it would help clean up things a lot. We have to understand that there are only a couple CO;s and they can not cover every case and be there in five minutes everytime, but it will help. 
Ric


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Waterfoul said:


> I just got off the phone with CO Ivan Perez.


A very nice guy and a very good C.O.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

What? I trust you guys and I am glad they caught someone in the wrong but it stills seems a little crazy. [/COLOR]

The CO went to the guy's house....looked through his trash....found the skins with a snag hole and wrote him a ticket? I prob looked into this too much eh?

Who is to say that somebody just didn't like that guy and call in on him? 

I have caught salmon in the rivers with several hooks in their backs and fins. I am sure a lot of walleye have been getting torn through the past week or so too. 

It is scary if that is how the guy got busted. I'd like to think these people could be caught in the act. 
 
Don't get me wrong....you saw it and I am glad he got a ticket. Looking at the bigger pic and putting myself in the CO position........if I was to discount the testimony because I couldn&#8217;t access the relation (if any)....I don't see the evidence.

For the record, I have always supported the COs and will continue to do so because I like what they are accomplishing. It helps all of us honest people in the long run. They won&#8217;t hear me say that though because I now refuse to talk to them&#8230;. I was history friendly to them in the past but they have worn me right out. I have decided that the vast majority of COs are truly unpleasant to interact with. I have never had a ticket and have never done anything wrong. I even wrote if off when they busted my balls 4 times this year for no other reason except I happened to float by where they were hiding in the woods. If the CO who talked to me last week was the same guy looking through my trash&#8230;.I am not sure you'd get a fair shake anyway. Seemed like he was on a mission. They need to lighten up and take it out on the bad guys. Ivan sounds like the exception.

 


Oh yeah....if the amount of time spent running the plates and running to the guys house to search his trash was applied to watching the river......15 tickets could have been written. 

Tear this position up if you like. I prob shouldn't have been negitive on a positive post anyway.

Nice job on identifying a crook. This makes me want to do what I can too.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

MI steelhead- 

You hit it on the head!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I don't know about nail on the head. I will say that your profile is minimal so we don't know what"history friendly "actually means. You supported them for a few years or ..?

You say you have always followed the rules and never violated, yet you got your "chopps" busted four times in one year. What does that mean. They checked your license?, or what does that mean. I don't know about you, but I don't , mind getting checked.......ever. Its their job. The folks who don't like to be checked are usually skirting the law, or doing something wrong. Perhaps since you took the time to post this reply to a possitive thread, you can fill us in a bit more. I am just a little curious, for a lot of reasons!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

AFter re-reading my earlier post ( I typed it in a hurry at work today... was very busy!) I left out one important fact: The CO asked the guy where he hooked it... to which he replied "in the mouth." The CO then asked "where in the mouth... I don't see any hook marks." The snagger then said "well, I guess it could have been back here on the gill plate then..." Got him for that... admitting to NOT hooking the fish in the mouth.

I have to hand it to Ivan. He did his job. Nothing more than that.

As for this "Jake" character that is often down at the dam yanking fish... beware my young friend... both the CO's are gunning for you this season.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

................Good deal for that guy getting busted for SNAGGING and for someone turning him in.....and for the C.O.'s for doing a good job.....let the word pass around to all the other jerks...and maybe we will have some true Sportsmen left.....:idea:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Good to see results from using the RAP line.


----------



## eriksteelmaster (Mar 19, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that they got him, he does not deserve to fish if he cannot abide by laws of fishing. yeah yeah!:woohoo1:


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

not to be contrary but just last weekend i watched a guy pulling spinners land a steelhead(in the mouth) with 3 "flys" in its dorsal fin...

thats what would worry me as angler...

i just wouldnt wanna get ticketed for a fish that has snag markings but i know the fish is fair...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Even with the riverwatch, most CO's are relunctant to write tickets based on heresay. If they see you catch a steelhead in the chops, they aren't going to say boo about how many flies it has in it's dorsal. I remember one of the Big M locals that I was watching...saw him keep several foul hooked fish. One of the CO's didn't actually write the ticket until he stood there next to me and watched the guy keep another foul hooked fish. The CO's aren't just blindly writing tickets guys, I can assure you of that! 

As for Jake the Ripper, it shouldn't just be the two CO's that are gunning for him. All of us should be gunning for him. Sit down there with a cell phone and keep on calling!


----------



## silversides (Aug 16, 2002)

Just to add some fuel to the fire, Jake doesnt limit is activities to ripping fish. He now goes downstream and catches, thats right catches, ducks with trebles buried in pieces of bread and sells them to whoever will buy. 

I honestly think the only way CO's will ever nab any of the rippers is if they go in plain clothes. The locals have a way of being notified of any law enforcement activity long before it reaches them. At least maybe all this publicity that downtown fishing is getting will make the blatant rippers lay low for a while.

Ben


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

I think i met this Jake character when i was down there last fall. As far as the CO's gunning for him, I hope they're gunning for everyone else also. I don't fish down there much, but when i have noticed that there are more guys who play by the rules than ones who just go down to the dam to snag fish. Unfortunately, we tend to focus on those who we know are down there snagging.

Last fall i was down there one night after school and saw to individuals walk up to the edge of the concrete below the ladder and start to fish. I had my camera with me so i took a picture to email to the dnr and just say, "this is what is going down there at 4:30 in the afternoon. Just imagine what happens when nobody is around." Now i have no idea where that photo is at.

After watching that, I now carry my cell phone whenever i go fishing. I know i'm going to do my best to try to stop as much as i can.


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't really feel like it today Spanky but since, for some reason, there are "a lot reasons" your interested....I'll humor you. I'll try to keep my responses minimal. 

"I will say that your profile is minimal so we don't know what "history friendly "actually means." 

My first question is......what would my profile tell you that would help you understand what historically friendly means anyway? Seriously, seems like a red herring but what I define historically friendly is polite, courteous, and respectful interactions I use to talk to them....I use to get and give info. I am usually an outgoing and friendly guy. 

I did get my license checked, and then my boat, and then one time my car. I am fine with all of this, however, in general their attitude needed to get checked. Why talk down to people and give smartass remarks? We are all innocent until proven guilty.....not guilty until I can prove myself innocent. The thing that erks me the most is....I am not walking the line so I shouldn't be bitching this point however I dont like when people give me an attitude for no apparent reason. In most other situations on this earth, people don't start off talking to each other they way I was talked to. People check each other when the playing field is even. Even to this day, I never had a bad attitude with these guys.....even after I had to oar out of my favorite hole to the shore and prove that I had a reg boat, 8 MI licenses (hunting and fishing), and no fish illegal fish were in my boat. I am not going to risk thousands of dollars in fish equip for a 20 inch walleye.

As a follow up example, I asked a CO at the show when the end of squirrel hunting season was. Explained I was talking to my friend on my cell as I was walking into the show and he asked me to check the date because he had forgot. I asked the CO and the response the CO gave me was.....does your friend know how to read or do you responsible for doing all his legal checking....sarcastically. I picked up the book and I walked away from him without a response. Not that it matters, but I doubt I looked like a rabble-rouser with a bad attitude...I prob still had a sport coat on and some city boy loafers. 10 years ago I would have addressed his response. 

"Perhaps since you took the time to post this reply to a possitive thread, you can fill us in a bit more." That was a freebee. I made the point first....I don't want to be the guy who questions everything. Interesting youd bring that back up. 

Regardless of how you feel...several COs read this site. Maybe my post will give a heads up and possible change a few attitudes before they lose other supporters such as yourself. I dont need anyone else to justify my position. 




Spanky said:


> I don't know about nail on the head. I will say that your profile is minimal so we don't know what"history friendly "actually means. You supported them for a few years or ..?
> 
> You say you have always followed the rules and never violated, yet you got your "chopps" busted four times in one year. What does that mean. They checked your license?, or what does that mean. I don't know about you, but I don't , mind getting checked.......ever. Its their job. The folks who don't like to be checked are usually skirting the law, or doing something wrong. Perhaps since you took the time to post this reply to a possitive thread, you can fill us in a bit more. I am just a little curious, for a lot of reasons!


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

MI_STEELHEAD is right at least about the co's that patrol the huron they can be real pricks,i ran into the same dude a few times and its like he has it out for anyone like some paranoid scitzo..i mean like everyone is snagging or keeping more than their limit..i tried to talk to him a couple times on the huron and at lake erie metro park and he is flat out mean..like someone who works at mcdonalds and gets BIT#$Y with you cause they messed your order up like its your fault they work there or something..i dont know..but the co's that i've talked to while deer hunting "up north" are very pleasant to talk to i sat on the tail gate of ones truck for 2 hrs one morning shooting the bull..he was telling me how when he was stationed near gladwin he caught the same guy poaching does w/o doe permit 3 years in a row he said it was like clockwork the dude would be there same spot every year he caught him..


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

For whatever it's worth, I think Ivan Perez is a good CO. Also, just to give an idea of the effort put forth to give the ticket mentioned to start this thread, to the best of my knowledge CO Perez is from Ottawa Co., so he apparently spent part of his Sunday to go to assist the Kent County CO.

Butch


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LEO Perez lives in ............ oops, can't post that  

Yes he's from Ottawa Co.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I hate to say it, but at least 50% of the time I have been checkd by a CO it was an unpleasant experince. I have had the same problems as everyone else, never been written up for anything, but I have been talked down to, given smart a$$ responses, just had the guy act like a total prick, that kind of thing. I think that some degree of belligerence and power drunkeness is rampant in all law enforcement. I am not saying that the guy is like that all the time, but it is very easy for him to be having a bad day and push you around to make himself feel better. I have had the same problems with cops, never convicted of anything but a couple of speeding tickets.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Guess I am lucky, never encountered a CO with a bad attitude, but if I did I would politely ask him or her why they are being rude, sarcastic, or have a bad attitude in general.

As for the original post.....thanks for calling in the information and helping take action against what is obviously a bad sportsman.

As for a profile. Everyone should fill out their profile.


----------

